# A LOT OF SMOKE



## juice1126 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a 05 3.5 altima in the shop that the owner just got back from the dealer. the dealer put in spark plugs and new cats. after that the car keeps fouling 1 of the front plugs out with fuel every 50 to 150 miles. i think its fuel thats what it smells like to me. it pours out white/gray smoke. oil is going somewhere but not on the gound.
have checked the compression and an injector balance test on the front 3 cylinders. it run good dose not overheat and the coolant has not droped


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might have a bad ignition coil for that cylinder. Is the check engine light on? Did you check it for stored codes? Does the oil smell like gas? Have you checked for excessive fuel pressure and performed a fuel pressure leakdown test? The front bank plugs are #2, 4 and 6 (2 being the one closest to the passenger side fender).


----------



## juice1126 (Oct 4, 2013)

Coil are good no engine light no stored or pending codes oil does not smell like gas fuel pressure is good even down the road


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if it is only affecting one cylinder, there has to be a reason. If you are sure the coil is good and the compression is good, and it is gas fouling the plug, the only thing left is the fuel injector. How did you test the coil? Have you tried switching it to one of the other cylinders and see if the problem stays with the incident cylinder or moves to the other cylinder?


----------

